

VCs and MCs - pclark
http://vcsandmcs.com/

======
rdl
Jerry Yang should not be mentioned in the same line as the god (Nas).

Nas is like Mark Cuban. Hot back in the day; picked some fights with chumps,
called them out, continued to be on fire.

Jerry Yang is like Vanilla Ice or maybe Milli Vanilli. Did it big in a new
way, everyone loved him, then clearly slipped and was exposed; not a one-time
thing, but perpetual like the Oyster rollie.

What I wonder: who is the Suge Knight of the VC world? Steve Ballmer? The
Skype guys?

------
earbitscom
Forgot Ashton.

And Eminem is Sequoia.

~~~
phil
Wouldn't Sequoia be more like Roc-A-Fella or Def Jam or something?

~~~
rdl
Sequoia is EMI or Universal. Been in the game since the beginning, play in
multiple genres (they invested in a bunch of restaurants, life sciences, etc.,
not just rap). Their hip-hop/tech business is Def Jam.

Paypal is the Wu Tang Clan. Awesome as a team, split off to do awesome solo
projects too, but still linked up through the 36 chambers and able to form
like voltron.

